# A knife for a "Gray Man."



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Recently I bought a new automatic knife, but I learned it had a very useful attribute for folks like us. As a prepper, it's nice to blend in with the unwashed mob.

This is Boker's Kalashnikov, about 3.5 inches, and it polished to a keen edge and a needle tip. The action and bevel surprised me as a superior folder despite its low 40 dollar price.

But for running errands, the knife clips to your right front jeans pocket like every other mundane folder and does not draw attention. I'm buying a second one.

If you like it, contact Joyce at Horizon Bladeworks:

https://www.nicnac.net/?OVRAW=dalto...vanced&OVADID=47573541022&OVKWID=172945407022


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I carry a buck or schrade folders. Both USA made.

I've made a few using osage handles and green river blanks


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

My favorite Buck is called a "BU112FG." That is a Buck 112 with finger grooves. I like the shorter size, and the grooves keep your frozen hand from running up on a sharp blade.

https://www.amazon.com/Buck-Knives-Folding-Grooves-Leather/dp/B000EHUYNC


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice looking knife. I went with the Kershaw OSO Sweet. I have several of them. I take a little off the radius on the pocket clip to keep them from hooking other things like my couch, but over all I am happy with them. I broke a pocket clip on one, just grabbed another out of the drawer and used it for a week or so until the replacement clip came from Kershaw.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> My favorite Buck is called a "BU112FG." That is a Buck 112 with finger grooves. I like the shorter size, and the grooves keep your frozen hand from running up on a sharp blade.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Buck-Knives-Folding-Grooves-Leather/dp/B000EHUYNC


My favorite is the Odyssey, https://www.ebay.com/itm/Buck-181-O...750907?hash=item26162c2c3b:g:F6gAAOSw9oFcfunx


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Looks like a very useful knife design. I like the shape of the curve in the blade, one uniform edge. The tip should polish like a scalpel!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> I carry a buck or schrade folders. Both USA made.
> 
> I've made a few using osage handles and green river blanks


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

soory pics suck blades are quality stainless USA made by green river USA


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> soory pics suck blades are quality stainless USA made by green river USA


Tell me about it. I always use an angle when I'm photographing a polished edge. Even a little glint off a mirror edge will look like an explosion of light if the overhead lighting reflects with the light in the camera.

If you know my pictures, there's always a shot from the right and one from the left, but never directly at the edge.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

In my other forum, our moderator wanted to start a knife column. We discussed how refining an edge could make even cheap knives usable.

For example, my wife got a deal through a magazine she ordered, and got two folders for ten bucks. The knives were gaudy and crooked, with functionally dull edges. Then again, I like a challenge.

She now has two folders (one of them assisted opening) with edges good for chores or food. Just a little patience and elbow grease. My point is that our survival knives should be tuned for the worst, no matter how high or low their cost.

EDIT: BTW, the knife is marked as "American Mint" on one side. On the other side it's stamped PRC, for The Peoples' Republic of China.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Tell me about it. I always use an angle when I'm photographing a polished edge. Even a little glint off a mirror edge will look like an explosion of light if the overhead lighting reflects with the light in the camera.
> 
> If you know my pictures, there's always a shot from the right and one from the left, but never directly at the edge.


I don't do pretty pictures for pretty girls.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> I don't do pretty pictures for pretty girls.


Oh, I do. Two of the pretty girls here are moderators.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Oh, I do. Two of the pretty girls here are moderators.


Kiss their asses then.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I like my Gerber and Kershaw USA made blades but picked up a Boker Plus Strike on sale a couple weeks back. I'm impressed! The safety rattles a bit, but for the $38 I paid it's a damn fine product out of Taiwan.

https://bladeops.com/boker-plus-coyote-brown-strike-auto-aus-8-black-stonewash-blade/


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Oh, I do. Two of the pretty girls here are moderators.


Denton is not THAT pretty.....


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Tourist always has me thinking about buying more knives that I probably don't need.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

What is a knife fetish?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Oh, I do. Two of the pretty girls here are moderators.


Don't get your panties in a bunch. Maybe we can share the joy of craftsmanship.

Here's a start, do you do osage staves, I import that? Mullberry is similar. Other good wood here is black cherry. We have lots of sugar maple, some curly, but it tends to rot, nice for rifles/shotguns.

I'll offer some cherry or maple next time I get some figured, you do shipping.

TOTW is a nice place for supplies.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> Tourist always has me thinking about buying more knives that I probably don't need.


Don't feel bad, I sell them and wind up buying more than I need.

Knives are like any other consumer item, each one has a specific use. As you know, I just bought an automatic Boker Kalashnikov. For the modest price, it's one of my best knives. It's so fast and so dangerous I doubt if any right thinking man will challenge it. (And there's the Kimber if he does).

Most of my really useful stuff derives from the basic jackknife design. I like good alloys, but depend more on a proven design. I'm dependent on the 'drop point.'


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> Don't feel bad, I sell them and wind up buying more than I need.
> 
> Knives are like any other consumer item, each one has a specific use. As you know, I just bought an automatic Boker Kalashnikov. For the modest price, it's one of my best knives. It's so fast and so dangerous I doubt if any right thinking man will challenge it. (And there's the Kimber if he does).
> 
> Most of my really useful stuff derives from the basic jackknife design. I like good alloys, but depend more on a proven design. I'm dependent on the 'drop point.'


EDIT: I want to update this. I bought a second Boker Kalashnikov. Best knives I've ever owned. Razor sharp, and a steal at the asking price. I carry one daily.


----------

